# Top 10 players still in College.



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

#1 Raymond Felton: Now that his competition is gone he is easily the best PG in college. Has it all, is a solid overall defender, is a great passer, can penetrate the lane, has a great handle of the basketball and he is a dangerous scorer.









#2 Emeka Okafor: Smart move coming back to school. Should be a very high pick next year. Is a great defense, can rebound, defend on the ball and is a awesome shot blocker. If he improve just a little on his offensive game and his strength he really should be something.









#3 Hakim Warrick: To much talent to pass up, but he has to show that he was not just playing off of Carmelo last season. Will see a lot more attention. He is a great athlete and has all the ability in the world, just needs to have one more good season.









#4 David Harrison: Could be a great defensive center one day. Is a fine athlete for his size, nice leaping ability, has a ok offensive game and has good hands as well. But defense is his forte, great shot blocker, great rebounder and has size and strength as well.









#5 Julius Hodge: Versatile prospect, can play the 1 or the 2. Very intense and aggressive competitor, can really penetarte the lane and has good overall quickness and speed. If he improves his jump shot he could really be something, very skilled player.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

#6 Romain Sato: Very solid prospect at SG. Is a wonderful athlete, very quick and strong. Good offensive skills and is still a little raw, with another year to improve he could be a top pick.









#7 Ben Gordon: Really smooth scorer, can go inside and outside. Good jump shooter and has the ability to penetrate the lane as well. If they put him at PG more often this year that should help his draft status, Gordon is a very consistent player.









#8 Channing Frye: He still needs to add some strength but he is going to be a solid big man prospect. His shot blocking will make him a high pick. Has good athletic ability and a is a solid jump shooter on offense.









#9 Shelden Williams: Big and strong low post scorer that can go out and hit the open jump shot. Very aggressive rebounder and has great size with some room to grow still. Should be able to advance off of his preformance from the end of last year.









#10 Andre Iguodala: To much talent to pass up. Great prospect with wonderful defensive skills. Has really long arms and could be a great defender some day. If he has a good year this season he will probably leave Arizona.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Amazing what a year can do Emeka is probably the only 1 that would of been a viable choice on this list last year and he probably wouldnt of been on most peoples lists


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Isn't the rumor that Sato is going to declare? Thought that they mentioned it on ESPN.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Good list Ozzy, especially including the pics.


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

would put harrison lower, near 8-10 range. wayne simien from kansas is a top ten player imo.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Isn't the rumor that Sato is going to declare? Thought that they mentioned it on ESPN.


Sato would be the best athlete in the draft. I would love it if the Grizzlies could steal him at 13.


----------



## scottskiles (May 7, 2003)

You will look back one day and say..."God I was so wrong about Sato." He can dribble the ball twice with either hand. Is he THAT much of a pure shooter to be a specialist...no way. His D is also wayoverrated.
Channing Frye to me is soft as butter.
Just plain old Pac-10 West Coast soft.


----------



## Sleeperz (Feb 3, 2003)

i think hassan adams and iguodala should be tied for 10th. iguodala seems to have better D but hassan can flat out score (he's got the SG mentality). it'll be interesting to see how they turn out next season especially with more PT since gardner, anderson and walton are all gone. :yes:


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Rashad McCants, Simien, lots of others that deserve a look for that list.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I hope Sato does not go out, he needs another year. With guards like Hayes, Ford, Wade, Hinrich and Gaines going out Rato could drop out of the lottery. If he stays another year he should be in the lottery but depends on if he wants to go to school another year though...


Simien is a good player but just like in football you have to prove yourself after a injury and he has not been able to do that. Sure with a good year he could move up but right now I would question that injury he has...


And I put Harrison so high because he is just a great defender, it is really hard to find defenders like that in college at the center position. He is a very good athlete and has a improving offensive game, I would take Harrison over Kaman any day of the week!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Great list Ozzy..I am gonna have to agree with everyone and how u ranked them too..Great list..


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

David Lee could be argued for the list, as well, near the end. Also, I don't know if you also factor in past impact and stats, but if you don't, Christjan Drejer should be on there, and in the top 6.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> \Also, I don't know if you also factor in past impact and stats/
> If u dont factor in what theyve done what else can u factor in? U cant expect what some1 will do in the future if u have no idea what theyve done in the past


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

Decent list.

I think guys like Torin(sp?) Francis, Luol Deng, Jason Fraser, Ricky Paulding, Mccants, etc. are all better nba prospects for 2004 than a lot of the guys you mentioned, but they probably won't put up the big numbers this early.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> I think guys like Torin(sp?) Francis, Luol Deng, Jason Fraser, Ricky Paulding, Mccants, etc. are all better nba prospects for 2004 than a lot of the guys you mentioned, but they probably won't put up the big numbers this early.


 Torin is pretty good but I would rather have Williams, Deng still needs to prove himself and I have not seen him play that much. Fraser has a bad year last season and needs to improve, Paulding JUST missed the cut, it was between him and Andre and will Andre's defensive skills he got the nod. And McCants he also needs to show more consistency but he is obviously a NBA prospect phyisically!


----------



## scottskiles (May 7, 2003)

Ooh, that Jason Fraser call needs further examination and time. Best college players?? I know stats aren't everything, but his were putrid. Bad knees, too.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Where is Ike Doigu?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Any respect for Devin Harris? he might be the best prospect in the BIG 10.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Any respect for Devin Harris? he might be the best prospect in the BIG 10.


The title of biggest Big Ten project is split right now between Paul Davis, Shannon Brown, Daniel Horton, and Devin Harris. :yes:


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

ya very nice work. i thought perhaps david lee should be on the list. i think he will have a monster year. i also see mccants have a big year. watch out for daniel horton i think he develope into a fine point guard and perhaps be the big 10 player of the year


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Ike Diogu should definately be on the list. He is going to be a MONSTER this year.

No Hakeem Warrick? 

Dee Brown should have a VERY good year at PG in the Big 10.

James Thomas from Texas will average a big double-double, maybe even 20-10.

David Lee will find his way on the list.

Christian Drejer will have a much better year as well, if he's healthy.

Others: Luis Flores (Manhattan), Carl English (Hawaii), Herve Laminzana (Rutgers), Pape Sow


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Very solid list. But Diogu has to be in your top 3.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Simien should be on there. Yes, he's got that bum shoulder, but supposively he'll be 100% next year, and if he is (I know, fairly big if), you can't argue with his production. 65% from the field this year, a great rebounder, not many can match up with him physically.

Don't be surprised if Langford's up there as well by next year, but maybe I'm just being a homer on that one.

Speaking of homerism, I think you have Felton too high, no way is he going to be the best player in the country next year.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

Um, where is Mcnamara and Adams?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

BTW where is darius rice.He played good at miami.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> David Lee could be argued for the list, as well, near the end. Also, I don't know if you also factor in past impact and stats, but if you don't, Christjan Drejer should be on there, and in the top 6.


Drejer was the 3rd best player on his team by the end of the year. His omission is a good thing


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

> The title of biggest Big Ten project is split right now between Paul Davis, Shannon Brown, Daniel Horton, and Devin Harris.


don't forget about the other msu big man, lorbek. he really impressed me durring this past championship tournament.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> #6 Romain Sato: Very solid prospect at SG. Is a wonderful athlete, very quick and strong. Good offensive skills and is still a little raw, with another year to improve he could be a top pick.
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with most of the ranking might have a couple in different positions but I would never argue the top 3 you have there. Felton is by far the best player. :yes: Couple of players I put on there might be Paulding and when he returns the please show me you are the real deal and not just another dunker...James White.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Torin is pretty good but I would rather have Williams, Deng still needs to prove himself and I have not seen him play that much. Fraser has a bad year last season and needs to improve, Paulding JUST missed the cut, it was between him and Andre and will Andre's defensive skills he got the nod. And McCants he also needs to show more consistency but he is obviously a NBA prospect phyisically!


I agree with not having Deng on there becuz I don't think you are including the upcoming class. But if you were Deng should easily be projected top 5 and early to mid lottery pick next year...that is how good he is. Duke is getting their next Grant Hill with better athleticism but worser defense.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Good list.. I agree wit u on all xcept for Channing Frye n Shelden Williams. But do u think theres better frontcourt or backcourt players for next yr?


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with not having Deng on there becuz I don't think you are including the upcoming class. But if you were Deng should easily be projected top 5 and early to mid lottery pick next year...that is how good he is. Duke is getting their next Grant Hill with better athleticism but worser defense.


Have you seen Deng play? I've seen him just catch layups, not even block them, just catch them and start going on the break. He's quick, strong, and like KG can guard up to four positions (1,2,3,4). 

Also, if you knew Deng, you'd know what a priority education is to his family. Duke will have Deng for the next three years, he's like Okafor; his family wants him to have a degree.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Great list. I like Emeka and Hakim at #2 and #3.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*no?*

rashad, paulding, or jameer nelson?


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I think Sean May will be a very good player, I dont know if he'll be top ten but he will show everyone what he was capable of doing pre-injury. Sheldon Williams strikes me as a tweener, he doesnt have the post skills to be competitive with some of college's best big men.

No Nelson?


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

childress is going to be a big time player as well. his shot selection is questionable like most young players. long arms, great rebounder, very b-ball intelligent, above average athleticism, potentially great defender.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> Have you seen Deng play? I've seen him just catch layups, not even block them, just catch them and start going on the break. He's quick, strong, and like KG can guard up to four positions (1,2,3,4).
> ...


Yes I have saw him play and this kid is very good and I have stated that since last year. He is clearly the 2nd best HS prospect in the nation to me even at the time nbadraft.net and most people had Perkins. Deng's versatility is amazing and he can do many things on the court. He is also very athletically gifted. He is a stronger more athletic version of Hill. But Hill was a tremendous one on one defender in college...Deng to me has not reached Hill's level yet in that category. But Deng IS better defensively than Lebron or Melo. I know Deng's priority is education but so was Bosh and he all know he will be in the 2003 draft. If Deng has a season like Melo it will be hard for me to believe he will stayed at Duke especially if he could be a top 3 pick. I also think he has a huge chance at doing what Melo did in his frosh year...lead his team to the NCAA championship. That Duke team is made for the future. Last year they were basically in "getting ready" mode with all those freshmen. Now add Deng and those very talented froshs now sophs and Duke could be number 1 threat for the NCAA championship. I truly believe that if Deng does what Melo did...he will declare next year. Also if Deng declared this year I cannot see him dropping after 11.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I agree with it, except Sheldon Williams should be nowhere near this list. Yet.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Isn't the rumor that Sato is going to declare? Thought that they mentioned it on ESPN.


RD...I work with Thad Matta's brother Greg here at my lovely DII employer KSU and he has told me that Sato is NOT declaring. But that was last week. Things have been known to change overnight. But as of today, my guess is he is staying in school.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Sorry, but that is just not a good list.

Make a call - top 10 prospects in college or top 10 players in college. This is just half-assed compromise between the two.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Make a call - top 10 prospects in college or top 10 players in college. This is just half-assed compromise between the two.


 Lets see you make a better one! And sorry the players I list are all fine NBA prospects. But I guess I should of had a player like Tom Coverdale because he succeeds in college...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I dont think*

that was the point OZZY.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

> don't forget about the other msu big man, lorbek. he really impressed me durring this past championship tournament.


Lorbek declared for the draft and signed with an agent...so I guess he's inelgible for this list..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Lets see you make a better one! And sorry the players I list are all fine NBA prospects. But I guess I should of had a player like Tom Coverdale because he succeeds in college...


First off, OZZY, I owe you an apology for the tone of my initial response.

But I think I need to simplify my point.

I think your ranking was more of a "top college prospect" listing then a "top college player" listing. Or it was a bit of a compromise between the two. All your players on your list have immense NBA potential - typically there will be some top 10 college players that don't have that potential. Your top 10 list was not bad, I was just being a jerk.


Hakim Warrick might be the third best prospect, but he will not be the thirds best player in the NCAA next year. 

Now I also owe you a list, so you can criticize me. I will come up with it shortly - I assure you Diogu will be there


----------



## brian34 (May 22, 2003)

Emeka should be #1, Felton's shooting pcts (all of them) will have to improve before he gets that kind of respect and his assist to turnover ratio (1.8:1) is not impressive for a team leader and/or pg.


----------

